# Casting/ Stabilizing question?



## Chris S. (Feb 10, 2016)

So reading about casting but one area that does not seem to be addressed. If I am going to do some casting, especially with some of the odd pieces I have, I want to stabilize them too. I am assuming if one wants to cast, and have the wood stabilized, the best order is to stabilize wood first, then cast the stabilized wood into resin. Going the other way just seems backwards but I know you all will steer me in the right direction if I am wrong on this. 

Secondary question is when casting Alumilite resin they state is best to degas first, pour, then pressure cast. Am I reading correct in I can mix up resin, put into vacum chamber to pull out as many bubbles as possible, then pour into molds and then put under pressure. Is it as simple as that or am I missing something?


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 11, 2016)

Our alumilite man @TurnTex may be your best supplier of information on that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HVGameCalls (Feb 11, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> So reading about casting but one area that does not seem to be addressed. If I am going to do some casting, especially with some of the odd pieces I have, I want to stabilize them too. I am assuming if one wants to cast, and have the wood stabilized, the best order is to stabilize wood first, then cast the stabilized wood into resin. Going the other way just seems backwards but I know you all will steer me in the right direction if I am wrong on this.
> 
> Secondary question is when casting Alumilite resin they state is best to degas first, pour, then pressure cast. Am I reading correct in I can mix up resin, put into vacum chamber to pull out as many bubbles as possible, then pour into molds and then put under pressure. Is it as simple as that or am I missing something?


I have been thinking about getting in to casting and stabilizing myself and have done some research. From the information I have gathered you stabilize first then cast.From what I have read the alumilite will stick better to stabilized wood.Which in a way makes sense to me as you would be bonding a plastic to a plastic of sorts.

As far as degassing the alumilte resin prior to casting. I have seen that the working time of alumilite is so short it wouldn't give you much time to degas then cast and put under pressure. If I remember right @TurnTex recommends just casting under pressure. Casting under pressure will compress the air bubbles to a microscopic level that the human eye can't see unless under a microscope.I hope this helps and maybe Curtis will drop in and set me straight if I'm wrong.


----------



## kris stratton (Feb 11, 2016)

In my opinion it is always better to stabilize first,but there are some cases where you will need to cast and then stabilize ,which can be done and be done very well,you will want to be careful when heat curing after the stab work,overheating will affect alumilite,try and stay at the minimum of 190 degrees.as far as trying to degas ,you will try it once and then start cussing,it will create more foam than a shaken beer,and you don't really have time for that and it is not necessary,cast under pressure and you will has no problems.i am by no means an expert on this casting stuff but that is what I can chip in on experience wise.


----------



## TurnTex (Feb 12, 2016)

I much prefer to stabilize first as it will help seal the wood and reduce/prevent colored resin bleed from the casting resin into the wood. This will help keep the junction between the wood and resin nice and crisp. I only cast with pressure. I have used vacuum, then pressure but found no benefit at all and it is just one more step to be completed and add to the time. As Kris says, it can also make a mess.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 12, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> So reading about casting but one area that does not seem to be addressed. If I am going to do some casting, especially with some of the odd pieces I have, I want to stabilize them too. I am assuming if one wants to cast, and have the wood stabilized, the best order is to stabilize wood first, then cast the stabilized wood into resin. Going the other way just seems backwards but I know you all will steer me in the right direction if I am wrong on this.
> 
> Secondary question is when casting Alumilite resin they state is best to degas first, pour, then pressure cast. Am I reading correct in I can mix up resin, put into vacum chamber to pull out as many bubbles as possible, then pour into molds and then put under pressure. Is it as simple as that or am I missing something?





http://woodbarter.com/threads/question-of-the-week-2015-week-17-with-poll-question.21050/


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I will stabilize then cast. And won't waste time pulling vacuum then pressure. Now to get a pressure pot and more supplies. This damn hobby seems to keep getting more expensive by the minute.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 12, 2016)

One thing I didn't see mentioned when you stabilize there is some bleed out of your preferred stabilizing juice. This can be a pain when you want to cast because it looks bad. I've found that if I don't wrap the piece in foil like I normally do I don't get the excess juice stuck to the blank. Make sure to put some foil or something underneath the rack your blank is on the oven because it'll drip and make a helluva mess.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 12, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> This damn hobby seems to keep getting more expensive by the minute.



If it's taking entire minutes to get more expensive you're either doing something wrong or you're very good.

My time interval is much shorter than that :)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

